# Down imaging ( dragonfly 4)



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I changed out my 4x 2D for a Raymarine dragonfly 4 . I know have no idea what are fish. I love the images of the structure it's self . Are there any fish in these pictures ?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

yes, the little dots are probably fish, especially near the structure


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Many fish around the structure and also higher in the water column. That jagged line looks like your lure (jig). Great pictures and nice structure scan.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I was assuming that this was fish but wasn't sure.Thats a standing tree in the pic . Thanks guys !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Those dragonflys are baddass sounders. I may have to update my ray c80 to one of those soon.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I am impressed with the detail of these images. I am looking for a DI unit for my console. I have ruled out Humminbird because I bought one a few years ago that worked well the first season but I was not happy with the details of the down imaging. The second season the screen started to blink on and off, and early in the third season it quit working. They wanted almost as much to repair it as I paid for it. I have looked over the Lowrance line and see a few that I like, but I am staying away from those long transducers because thy would not survive a day where I fish.
I don't know too much about Ray Marine but you seem to be very satisfied with them. So would you recommend this Dragonfly 4 ?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I have only had it out 2 times so far . I do find it very user friendly with what I think to be a good picture. It does have a bigger transducer than the simple skimmer .I'm not sure how big others DI ones are.this one sticks out the back a little over 5". The mount is holding up well so far.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I switched everything over to Raymarine about 3 years ago, I run 4 units and am upgrading them all to the new axiom Pro units right now. In my opinion their the best out there. Not just in graphics, but networking and ease of use as well. Their down imaging units are incredible.


----------

